# I want my old wheels back....



## bikesnbuses (Jul 23, 2015)

I sold this nice drop center wheelset in white with red pinstriping thinking Ill NEVER need these..(I think I actually sold 2 like this..).. now I need them.. I dont need any from the big pile in my garage...just a wheel set like these.. just hoops are fine..Thank you...PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.com


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2015)

How long ago did you sell them? Was it in one of the piles I bought? If so I might still have them.   Catfish


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 23, 2015)

No...I wish..I shipped them by themselves to somewhere...not to Mass though.. Thank you though Catfish!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 23, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> No...I wish..I shipped them by themselves to somewhere...not to Mass though.. Thank you though Catfish!!




I still might have something you'd be happy with. We'd need to spend a day digging threw my rim pile......  Catfish


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2015)

Think I have a front wheel, no name on hub. name yer price...


----------



## BWbiker (Jul 23, 2015)

*White with Red Pinstripe Drip Centers*



bikesnbuses said:


> I sold this nice drop center wheelset in white with red pinstriping thinking Ill NEVER need these..(I think I actually sold 2 like this..).. now I need them.. I dont need any from the big pile in my garage...just a wheel set like these.. just hoops are fine..Thank you...PM or email me at bikesnbuses@yahoo.comView attachment 227005



 I am curious, what do these belong on?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 24, 2015)

You sold them to me, I picked them from Bri @ copake last year.  I looked for this original color combo for like 6 years! I got them to replace the mismatched wheels on this bike http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=741 and it would pain me part with them.  I've switched out the rear hub for a finned hub but never got around to cleaning off the over spray and installing them. What do you need them for? -Chris


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> You sold them to me, I picked them from Bri @ copake last year.  I looked for this original color combo for like 6 years! I got them to replace the mismatched wheels on this bike http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=741 and it would pain me part with them.  I've switched out the rear hub for a finned hub but never got around to cleaning off the over spray and installing them. What do you need them for? -Chris




Well now you know where they are... at least they were put to good use.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey Jeff I was thinking about it and I decided I could sell you your wheels back.  I'm not sure but I think I paid $2000 for them (I wanted them really bad!)  I'm such a nice guy though I'll let you have them for $1900 or in trade for this old bike you picked up a while back http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...resh-out-of-54-year-storage&highlight=whizzer.  Let me know when your ready to move forward with this deal.  Thanks -Chris


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Hey Jeff I was thinking about it and I decided I could sell you your wheels back.  I'm not sure but I think I paid $2000 for them (I wanted them really bad!)  I'm such a nice guy though I'll let you have them for $1900 or in trade for this old bike you picked up a while back http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...resh-out-of-54-year-storage&highlight=whizzer.  Let me know when your ready to move forward with this deal.  Thanks -Chris




Seems like a good deal......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 25, 2015)

MAN!! I JUST worked out a deal/paid for a set!!I was just coming on here to post >>FOUND<< Jeeze you REALLY know how to ruin a guys day!!! Maybe YOUR butler can bring them to MY driver at the next "Worlds Concourse d'Elegance bicycle show/swap" at Larz while were in the Hamptons...Well,this year Im going to be slumming it in Bermuda..(wifes idea )  Jeff


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 25, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> MAN!! I JUST worked out a deal/paid for a set!!I was just coming on here to post >>FOUND<< Jeeze you REALLY know how to ruin a guys day!!! Maybe YOUR butler can bring them to MY driver at the next "Worlds Concourse d'Elegance bicycle show/swap" at Larz while were in the Hamptons...Well,this year Im going to be slumming it in Bermuda..(wifes idea )  Jeff




I'm still willing to honor the deal I offered if you would like a second pair.  I'm sorry to hear you'll be stuck in Bermuda for a spell. which yacht are you taking?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm taking my 2012 Dauntless ..you know.." Big J"  as we call it..


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 4, 2015)

Im still looking for these wheels.............

PS>  fordmike65   your inbox is full......


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 13, 2015)

Im STILL looking for a set of these rims..Ill gladly take just the rims  and pay full wheel price


----------



## dunebike (Aug 25, 2015)

I may have what you are looking for I will email pics


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 12, 2015)

Bump.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.;.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 19, 2015)

Bump-o-matic...... Looking for nice white drop center rims with red pin-striping


----------



## Dave K (Sep 19, 2015)

I have a really nice set I would sell.  Wil post pictures in a few hours.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome...Thank you


----------



## Dave K (Sep 19, 2015)

I am afraid I am going to have to renege on my offer to sell the wheels.  Wife changed her mind about parting with her bike.  Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Oct 2, 2015)

TREXLERTOWN attendees ...........I need a set of these wheels.....$$If you want to make some $ and find a set..My cell # is 401-207-3959  Thanks!Jeff


----------

